# CHT vs JBL Cinema Professional Subs



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

Just wanted to educate myself on the differences between CHT subs and the JBL lineup since pricing was so similar. Came across their subs while reading up on ScreenArray speakers. Has anyone compared any subs between CHT and JBL?

Some JBL models I came across that were priced within the same range of current CHT subs: JBL 4641 ($640), JBL 3635 ($620), JBL 4645C ($1047)


----------

